# usb port not working need drivers



## norcaln8iv (Jan 16, 2005)

where can i find usb drivers for a dell dimension 8250? have looked all around and cant seem to find anything any site to look for or other suggestions??


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

norcaln8iv said:


> where can i find usb drivers for a dell dimension 8250? have looked all around and cant seem to find anything any site to look for or other suggestions??



Try downloading this

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=DIM_PNT_P4_8250&category=27&os=WW1&osl=EN

Chipset drivers usually include "usb drivers"

see if that works.


if that doesn't work i know this one has too. your Intel chipset is 850

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/Detail_Desc.asp?agr=N&ProductID=572&DwnldID=7948

these are drivers that include usb support!

*The Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility installs the Windows* INF files. The INF files inform the operating system how to properly configure the chipset for specific functionality, such as AGP, USB, Core PCI, and ISAPNP services.



-slick


----------

